# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Sulmohet nje ushtar ne Londer, i pritet koka

## Qyfyre

Dy persona kane sulmuar nje ushtrar dhe i kane prere koken ne nje lagje te Londres

----------


## Qyfyre

Horrific 'beheading' of man in London feared to be terror attack, as suspects reportedly chanted 'Allahu Akbar'

----------


## skender76

A mundet t'na sjelle njeri dinamiken e ngjarjes?

----------


## freeopen

> A mundet t'na sjelle njeri dinamiken e ngjarjes?


la Republika

----------


## Plaku me kostum

vrasesit ishin 2 zezake.

----------


## Ziti

gjona qe ndodhin

----------


## Antiproanti

Eskalim i patolerueshem dhe shume i rrezikshem, nese vertetohet si ishte akt terrorist...!?

----------


## Antiproanti

...

----------


## qeveriablu

E tmerrshme,kafshe Islamike...Terror i pakices ndaj shumices.

Pres hakmarrje te qeverise britaneze mbas ketij akti - suspendimin e shume lirive,presion mbi sistemin gjyqesor e cila gati cdo here i rri kunder qeverive europiane kur behet fjale per te drejtat e njeriut ndaj ekstremisteve islamik te dyshuar dhe vale represive ndaj komunitetit musliman ne Angli.
Nje nder zgjidhjet duhet te jete - asnje emigrant nga vendet islamike mos te pranohet ne Angli,mbylljen e te gjitha shkollave islamike dhe kontrollim i rrepte i te gjitha xhamive dhe grupeve islamike.Komuniteti islamik ne Britani tani perben 6 % te popullates se pergjithshme dhe me masa rigoroze munde te mbahet ende nen kontroll,po kaloi 10 % do te jete kaos.Qysh tani ne lagje te caktuara te Londres ku dominon ky komunitet haptas kerkohet te vendoset sheriati,shto ketu qe shumica e muslimaneve ne Angli jane nga vendet me te pa arsimuara,me te dhunshme te botes Islame si Pakistani,Bangladeshi,Somalia,Nigeria,Irak - atehere gjithcka eshte e qarte.

Tani Brejvik buzeqesh prej burgu !

----------


## Plaku me kostum

...................................

----------


## Prudence

po cu thote mendja ktyre more...po ia e vrane lumadhin kot pa lidhje...po pastaj...cfituan derrat...ai vdiq.....kta burg...

----------


## angmokio

> asnje emigrant nga vendet islamike mos te pranohet ne Angli,


Vend Islamik i thone dhe Shqiperise e po pastaj mos pranohen Shqiptaret se nje zagar me probleme psiqike vret pa asnje shkak? 





> Tani Brejvik buzeqesh prej burgu !


Ajo qe kam vene re tek ty eshte se ti ke menstruacione mendore . Dhe i ke te rregullta. Ka raste kur ke qejf ti lexosh postimet e tua dhe ka raste qe nxjerr shpifsira sikur ky koment me siper.

----------


## Brari

ai vdiq e keta sbejn burg o prudenc..
se te benin burg nuk do guxonin ti afroheshin ushtarit..

cte mbillet..korret..

britania ka vite e vite qe mbjell perpunon e reklamon te shemtuaren..
ka vite e vite qe nuk e denon te keqen..

shoh ne tv.. 

poicia ndjek keqberesat..
keqbersit i grahin (i japin) makines..shtazerisht..
helikopteri nga lart e ndjek makinen e keqbersave..e njofto makinat e policise se ku hyri ku doli banda..
cfar nuk shikon..
mir ne autostrad..por kur hyjn ne lagje me banor kembesor ata vazhdojn cmendurine.. e me ne fund mbasi kan goditur kembesor e  makiniste te pafajshem.apen..fal aparatures se helikopterit qe  nuk i ndahet..
sulmojn policet e i mberthejne banditet..
behet ne fund komenti..
u lan te lire pasagjeret kurse shoferi u denua me 3 muaj heqje patente per shkelje te shpejtesise si dhe me 2 muaj pun korrektuse.. e nji gjb 120 paund per mos pages te siguracioneve..
pak a shum keshtu jan denimet.. ne rastet qe thame..
kjo eshte.. kulmi..
nje grua me makine qet e qete e ngrata po con femijen ne kopshta cerdhe.. kur.. ne nji kryqzim.. edhe se ajo ka jeshilen te ece.. i vjen nje goditje e tmerrshme nga nje makin e nje bande..
ne te semes gruaja e ngrat e femija..

banda denohet me .. gjob apo burg 4 mujor dhe  per efekt moshe..denimi behet ne nje  punishte qe ben  vazo lulesh psh..
pra.. nje demokraci  e frikshme per kriminelet..dhe nje terror mbi shtetasin e ndershem..
kjo eshte britania..
 ngjarjet e londres i pame..
mijra huligan e ben londren m.ut..
londren qe cercilli i madh e mbrojti nga  bombardusit e tmerrshem te hitlerit.. nuk e mbrojti dot qeverria e sotme britanike..nga huliganet qe jan kulish te huliganve qe britania i mirpriti nga kopliku   bukureshti ukrahina afrika e vidhi semes..

shkurt..
heqja e denimit me vdekje.. e beri m.ut europen anglin shqiperin italin suedin etj etj..

nje bande qe cmendurisht terrorizon me makine dhjetrea lagje  me femij qe luajn mes shpive.. nuk denohet me 3 muaj heqje patente..
ksaj i thon ..tallje me gjen me te shenjte qe ka nje shtet.. pra me femijet..
ne fakt  kush terrorizon   banore.. pra u a rrezikon jeten do denim me vdekje..pik..
 pra vet e mbolli vet po e korr britania.. kte pisllik..

si zgjidhet kjo..
 rrethohet kjo lagje ku ndodhi vrasja..me tanke..

rrafshohet me fadrom e cka brenda zezak koplikas  rumun.. te rinj pleq gra e burra..  hypen ne makina varg te lidhur e te lidhur cohen nga kan ardhur..  brenda dites..kurse bandat e lagjes.. kryesoret ne litar..ne mes te londres e kusuri.. burgje tre renda..

dhe le tja mbaj bitha me  dikujt..

ka kaq vjet dhe akoma dritan dajtit.. as gjyq nuk i bejn. dot kurse ai ne 10 sekonda i vrau 4 polic..


pra krimi po tolerohet..

..

qeshte ai  norvegjezi gjat ditve te gjyqit..

qesh o qesh..

ju ka ardhur dita..
ne bruksel.. me status haveli qeferojn..  killerat e bandes hakmarrjja..


ne prishtine.. me vila beverlli hillse.. banditet qe vran sabahete tolajn e tahir zem me fmi e drin e  xhem..
mijra te rinj antaresohen me krenari ne partin ku  strehohen keta vrases..
turp i madh..

mijra gra i shkojn  te pickidhosura ne mitingje edvinit qe coi mijra huligan te rrahin.. policine..

piken e turpit nuk e kane..

u prish dynjaja keq..


..

----------


## Archon

> si zgjidhet kjo..
>  rrethohet kjo lagje ku ndodhi vrasja..me tanke..
> 
> rrafshohet me fadrom e cka brenda zezak koplikas  rumun.. te rinj pleq gra e burra..  hypen ne makina varg te lidhur e te lidhur cohen nga kan ardhur..  brenda dites..kurse bandat e lagjes.. kryesoret ne litar..ne mes te londres e kusuri.. burgje tre renda..
> 
> dhe le tja mbaj bitha me  dikujt..


Zgjidhje brilante  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Korcar-L1

car behet keshtu mor amani..... skam fjale, ashtu sic tha dhe brari, keta duhen qeruar andej nga e kane origjinen.....

----------


## xfiles

Keshtu eshte kur e pranon jevgun ne shtepi, keto jane thjesht pasoja te politikave qesharake dhe absurde liberale.
Keta duhen ekzekutuar pa gjyq dhe pa shume shpenzime.

----------


## xfiles

> ai vdiq e keta sbejn burg o prudenc..
> se te benin burg nuk do guxonin ti afroheshin ushtarit..
> 
> cte mbillet..korret..
> 
> britania ka vite e vite qe mbjell perpunon e reklamon te shemtuaren..
> ka vite e vite qe nuk e denon te keqen..
> 
> shoh ne tv.. 
> ...


Me ke pelqyer jashte mase me keto qe ke thene, ke vleresimin tim maksimal.

----------


## dielli1

Europa me demokraci,u jep streh,pune e buke per familjet e tyre,ndersa islamiket te mesuar nga muhamed pedofili,ua kthejne te mirat me dhunen...
..Tekefundit,kush pranon shtazet_kanibalet islamik,keshtu do  e pesojne,u mesuan apo jo,kjo ska rendesi...........

----------


## Force-Intruder

> Keshtu eshte kur e pranon jevgun ne shtepi, keto jane thjesht pasoja te politikave qesharake dhe absurde liberale.
> Keta duhen ekzekutuar pa gjyq dhe pa shume shpenzime.


Anglia, Franca, Gjermania dhe Danimarka e kane kuptuar qe nuk funksionon dot me liberalizem dhe garantim te drejtash me keta lloj kafshesh. Synimi i tyre eshte te ndryshojne rrenjesisht menyren e te menduarit e te jetuarit te perendimit.
Keto lloj incidentesh jane te domosdoshme qe Europa te hapi syte e te zgjohet. Te kuptoje qe nese vazhdon e lejon importin e plehrave nga cepa te ndryshem te globit, era e keqe eshte e pashmangshme. Derisa do te vije tek ajo fjala e vjeter qe thote "per te keqia ekstreme, zgjidhje ekstreme". Forcat "neo-nacionaliste" do te behen gjithmone  e me ekstreme, e nje dite te bukur balanca e mbeshtetjes popullore do te filloje te shkase ngadale nga ekstremizmi (shiko Greqine dhe Agimin e Arte). Pastaj ketyre mostrave do t'u tregohet kufiri. Me te thatin do digjet edhe i njomi kuptohet. Duhet te vuaje edhe ca Europa sa ta kuptoje, por eventualisht do ta beje se s'ben. E njejta gje gje vlen edhe per USA. Sa te perseritet nje 11 Shtator i dyte dhe do e shikojme demokracine ne veprim.

----------


## Force-Intruder

> si zgjidhet kjo..
>  rrethohet kjo lagje ku ndodhi vrasja..me tanke..
> 
> rrafshohet me fadrom e cka brenda zezak koplikas  rumun.. te rinj pleq gra e burra..  hypen ne makina varg te lidhur e te lidhur cohen nga kan ardhur..  brenda dites...



Sado paradoksale mund te duket kjo, nuk eshte shume larg realitetit te hidhur. Do vije nje dite qe ndoshta jo duke i shembur me fadroma, por thjesht duke ngritur ca mure betoni 5 metroshe keto lagjet e ketyre gabeleve do ti kthejne ne dicka te ngjashme me  BANLIEUE 13

----------

